# Refridgerator odors



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

We had some meat spoil in the freezer during a recent power outage and have tried defrosting it, cleaning it completely, baking soda. After we clean it the smell seems to go away, but then will come back when we fire it up again, I dont know what else to try?


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I found a couple of websites with info that maybe helpful. Here' are the links:

http://www.housekeepingchannel.com/a_173-Fridge_Smells_that_Wont_Go_Away
http://www.fixya.com/manuals/w153202-get_rid_bad_smells_in_refrigerator


----------

